# My first layout 10'x6' Ho scale



## MJP147 (Jan 8, 2015)

This my first time building a model railroad. My 7 year old son and I, is doing it together. The layout is 10'x 6' and Ho scale. We're building it in sections. First section is 6'x3', the second is 4'x2', third is 6'x3' and the fourth is 4'x2'. 
Here's the first two sections.


----------



## MJP147 (Jan 8, 2015)

First building we built. New River Mining Company.


----------



## Magic (Jan 28, 2014)

You're off to a good start, Good to see a father son project. 
Mining Co. looks good.

Magic


----------



## MJP147 (Jan 8, 2015)

Thanks. I appreciate the feed back


----------



## Shadowplayer (Oct 31, 2014)

Man, you guys are going all out. 

Cant wait to see more!


----------



## cosmos2002 (Jun 14, 2007)

Very pro approach. The baseboard alone tells the story. Please keep us posted with progress.


----------



## MJP147 (Jan 8, 2015)

Thanks guys. I'll post more updates as we work on it more


----------



## doorman29 (Dec 15, 2013)

Looking good!


----------



## Fire21 (Mar 9, 2014)

Looks like a great start. I agree with Magic...it's always good to see father and son/daughter/wife projects. It's so cool to have the whole family interested in and contributing to the layout. Best of luck as you progress!


----------

